# Oral bpc-157



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Just seen a joint supplement containing bpc 157 in oral form. Anyone used anything like it with results


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oral BPC is used to treat gut issues it wouldnt be a huge help for joints


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> oral BPC is used to treat gut issues it wouldnt be a huge help for joints


 There were others stating on other forums that studies showed oral administration as affective. Apparently only pharm grade that is provided to the research studies can only be effective,..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bish83 said:


> There were others stating on other forums that studies showed oral administration as affective. Apparently only pharm grade that is provided to the research studies can only be effective,..


 OK?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Bish83 said:


> There were others stating on other forums that studies showed oral administration as affective. Apparently only pharm grade that is provided to the research studies can only be effective,..


 I actually read about this too. Something about the creator of bpc 157 having the only licence to produce the version that is orally active in terms of achieving similar results that local subc injections produce.

Could be bullshit though


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

@Pscarb what @Dannyb0yb said.

Wondered if you had any insight to it, but nvm.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Dannyb0yb said:


> I actually read about this too. Something about the creator of bpc 157 having the only licence to produce the version that is orally active in terms of achieving similar results that local subc injections produce.
> 
> Could be bullshit though
> 
> 2


 Pharma Grade means purity of 99% , *as P**aul** mentioned above "Oral BPC is used to treat gut issues it wouldn't be a huge help for joint"*

BPC-157 is a peptide chain consisting of 15 amino acids. It is considered synthetic because this particular sequence does not exist in nature. It is derived from a protective protein found in the stomach. 
Peptides are a group of compounds that are normally poorly absorbed after oral supplementation your stomach's job is to break down any protein or peptide you eat into its small constituent amino acids so that then absorb those amino acids and build up the proteins that you need inside your body.

You may find the odd seller trying to claim otherwise that peptides can be taken via oral and be trying to pick up on the niche of (Oral) but i would say with the amount of research I've done almost all tests, studies are always injected due to the fact that Peptides do not pass into the system as effectively as SUBq / IM

It is possible, based on small evidence, that BPC-157 may be orally active in the alimentary canal (the pathway between the mouth and anus).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ivan85 said:


> Pharma Grade means purity of 99% , *as P**aul** mentioned above "Oral BPC is used to treat gut issues it wouldn't be a huge help for joint"*
> 
> BPC-157 is a peptide chain consisting of 15 amino acids. It is considered synthetic because this particular sequence does not exist in nature. It is derived from a protective protein found in the stomach.
> Peptides are a group of compounds that are normally poorly absorbed after oral supplementation your stomach's job is to break down any protein or peptide you eat into its small constituent amino acids so that then absorb those amino acids and build up the proteins that you need inside your body.
> ...


 thank you i am tired of explaining things more than once


----------

